# Are Any Of You Crazy About Tetrazinni?



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I forget about her and then after a few years stumble on her again and am always blown away by her. If memory serves it was a natural talent... no schooling. To me it rivals Ponselle's for beauty. Even with the 110 year old recordings the perfection of her placement, her vocal beauty, the evenness in all registers, her coloratura and the size of her voice ( she was heard by 10,000 people live outdoors).I did a speech about her 8 years ago but am thinking it is time for another:



. This is my favorite recording of hers:



. I think she recorded better than most voices on early techniques.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes. One of the incredibles. She could do everything.

Funny, but I was just thinking of her a couple of days ago, remembering this very touching film clip:






She was 61 and retired, but that voice rang out as strong and clear as ever. No wobblies!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Yes. One of the incredibles. She could do everything.
> 
> Funny, but I was just thinking of her a couple of days ago, remembering this very touching film clip:
> 
> ...


Yes! She sounded more like a boy soprano on steroids than a singer at the end of her career in most of her recordings. Her voice was very VIBRANT without much noticeable vibrato. Plus the sheer joy with which she sang. Nice to know I am in some very good company!!!!!!


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

Tetrazzini was one of greatest of all time. Agility, purity, clarity, power, she had it all.

She also just has a charming personality as a singer. She's the kind of (rare) singer I would listen to singing pretty much anything, even music I was totally indifferent to, because her voice, technique and personality are so enjoyable.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I have the two disc set Romophone set of Tetrazzini that has most of her recordings I believe and she is one of those singers (Galli-Curci) is another where I admire her skill rather than the artistry. I'm not a huge fan, but she is a singer that every opera fan should have in their collection due to that almost unequaled skill.

That recording of the aria from Il Carnevale di Venezia is superb and her phrasing is so naturally musical there is more than pure skill involved there. When it comes to that type of soprano I prefer Galli-Curci's more charming sound, but both were extraordinary coloraturas.

N.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I seem to recall preferring Galli-Curci's recordings to Tetrazzini's, but it's been a while. One more thing I'll need to revisit.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

off topic: it is also a pasta dish.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

ldiat said:


> off topic: it is also a pasta dish.


I had to look it up, I'm not overly familiar with Italian inspired American cooking.

N.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.sfchronicle.com/chronic...e-Covers-SF-s-greatest-concert-a-10794815.php This article purports that 250,000 to 300,000 people showed up for Tetrazinni's Xmas Eve concert in San Francisco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eramire156 (Sep 28, 2017)

*Yes, yes, and yes*









I bought the the 3 disc emi set when it came out back in 92, it has her recording she made in London, Romophone set covers recordings she made for Victor and Zonophone. The Gattey biography is quite good, I need to reread it at some point.

Pearl also issued a 5 cd set, which I don't have.









Hard to believe she sang only one season at the Met.


----------



## IgorS (Jan 7, 2018)

One of the very best!


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Truly incredible singer. I love her.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I saw your headline and I thought, "Chicken, or Luisa?"

Yes.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Eramire156 said:


> View attachment 140811
> 
> 
> I bought the the 3 disc emi set when it came out back in 92, it has her recording she made in London, Romophone set covers recordings she made for Victor and Zonophone. The Gattey biography is quite good, I need to reread it at some point.
> ...


Much of her career was in South America. I think she liked the men LOL She was a lusty lady.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

What is your favorite aria by her. I love Je Suis Titania remastered. My favorite is Lalala by Meyerbeer, but there is no remastered version of it. It is jawdropping.... one of the best arias Sutherland ever recorded as well. Almost impossible to sing.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The Conte said:


> I had to look it up, I'm not overly familiar with Italian inspired American cooking.
> 
> N.


*Chicken Tetrazzini*, named after her by an American restauranteur. There's also a *Melba* Toast, as well as Peaches *Melba*.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

MAS said:


> *Chicken Tetrazzini*, named after her by an American restauranteur. There's also a *Melba* Toast, as well as Peaches *Melba*.


Thanks, that I didn't realise (I was imagining the chef just happened to have the same name as her).

N.


----------

